# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Hura! Pozvali nas na 1. razgovor u Centar za socijalni rad

## Chriss

Drage moje! Totalno sam sretna! Pred Božić smo moj muž i ja poslali na Centar za socijalni rad zamolbu za usvajanje djeteta i jutros nam je stiglo preporučeno pisamce od našeg lokalnog Centra da 01. 02. u 9 sati budemo kod njih na razgovoru kako bismo krenuli u proces razgovora :Smile: ))) Mogu vam reći da sam bila skeptična prema cijeloj toj proceduri, očekivala sam da će se Zamolba izgubiti i sl. i baš sam planirala ovaj tjedan otići tamo vidjeti u kojem smo statusu, kad tamo, sistem funkcionira (barem u ovoj fazi).
Chriss

----------


## MIJA 32

S  :Heart:  R  :Heart:  E  :Heart:  T  :Heart:  N  :Heart:  O  :Heart:

----------


## tweety

zelim vam da cijela procedura, na vaše i zadovoljstvo jednog malca, završi što prije.
čekamo vas na hvalisanjima
sretno

----------


## čokolada

Chriss, držim palčeve :D , ne daj se impresionirati gomilom pitanja i testova...

----------


## sunce

To su dobre, dobre vijesti!
Svakako nas izvještavaj i držim palčeve!
I čekamo vas, ko i tweety, u ostalim rubrikama na forumu  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

ljepo  :D   :Heart:  
nadam se da ce razgovora biti malo, ali ucinkovito i da cete brzo imati jednog   :Saint:   uz sebe

----------


## emanuel

Chriss, fantasticno!!!!!!
Ja bi te molila, jer MM i ja smo također u fazi predavanja molbe za usvajanje, da  napises sto vise mozes o razgovoru i svemu skupa sto budete prolazili.
Drzim vam sretnice i zelim vam svu srecu ovoga svijeta i da uskoro drzite u narucju jednu pisulinku ili pisulinca  :Wink:  
Sretno!!!!!!! i HRABRO!!!  :Heart:

----------


## marči

sretno draga, mi smo to upravo danas obavili!  :Laughing:  

sad nas čeka njihova posjeta doma  :Wink:

----------


## emanuel

Maaaarciiiiii, pa kako je bilo????????
Daj malo vise detalja!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## klia

Draga Chriss, želim vam da BRILJIRATE na razgovoru!!!  :Heart:

----------


## odra

Chriss, sretno!!!  :Love:   Jedva čekam da nam javiš još sretnije vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## TIGY

Chriss   :Heart:   sretno   :Heart:   !!!

----------


## marči

ma ustvari iznenađujuće ugodno, neka normalna pitanja o funkcij nas dvoje, naših obitelji....malo o poslu...ne znam pitaju li svi isto ili procijene po paru...nama su rekli da nemaju što puno pitati jer po dosadašnjem zaključuju da jako dobro funkcioniramo!
bili smo baš prestrašeni a baš je dobro završilo...ili se ja samo varam...javim ishod....

----------


## Snjeska

Marči super, drago mi je da je sve prošlo dobro  :Wink:  
pusa

Chriss sretno  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Cure, mislim na vas i drzim vm palceve!!
 :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Jedna baka

Cijeli svoj radni vijek, do odlaska u mirovinu, radila sam u Centru za socijalnu skrb i između ostalih poslova, kao psiholog sam sudjelovala u procjeni potencijalnih posvojitelja. Mogu vam reći da mi je to bio jedan od dražih poslova, kao i cijelom timu. Vidim da neke od vas navode i negativna iskustva, vjerujem da ih je bilo, jer i tu rade samo ljudi sa svim svojim frustracijama, ali vjerujem da ih je veoma malo uistinu bezosjećajnih.

Svi smo bili presretni kada bi našli prave roditelje djetetu koje ih je očekivalo i mislim da smo uglavnom načinili pravi izbor. I dandanas mi se jave roditelji i izvjeste o životu njihovog djeteta, pošalju fotografije ili čestitaju blagdane.

Još jedna dobra vijest, nekoliko roditelja je kasnije dobilo i rođeno dijete i samim time još više su voljeli ono usvojeno, jer im je donijelo potpunu sreću.

----------


## bebana

Chriss  SRETNO SUTRA i javi nam kako je prosao razgovor!   :Kiss:

----------


## Chriss

Jučer smo bili na razgovoru svrhu postavljanja socijalne anamneze obitelji. Gospođa me totalno oduševila. Razgovor je bio jako ugodan i normalan i tek kad smo to popodne moj muž i ja malo sve to skupa izanalizirali, shvatili smo da nas je tako strukturirano i profesionalno ispitala o zaista svemu. Ne sjećam se da sam toliko totalno intimnih stvari bila u stanju podijeliti s nekim nepoznatim , a da se pri tome osjećam jako dobro i da mi nije ni najmanje neugodno.
Za 16. 02. smo dogovorili s psihologicom. Ta priča se sastoji od razgovora i niza testova. Gospođa nas je upozorila da cijelo testiranje traje cca 4 sata, tako da sam ja prijepodne, a suprug poslijepodne. 
Javim se s novim vijestima.
I hrabro svi vi koji planirate krenuti u proceduru. Stvar za sada zaista funkcionira.

----------


## TIGY

Jooooj Chriss, odlične vijesti !!!   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## apricot

Chriss, možeš li malo detaljnije o tim pitanjima?

----------


## emanuel

MOLIM TE, MOOOOOOLIM TE  MALO DETALJA OKO TIH PITANJA!!!! Bas me jako zanima. Inace, zar je pravilo da parovi dolaze odvojeno kod psihologa ili..?? Od cega se sastoje testovi??

----------


## odra

Chriss, dižem palac gore za tebe i TM!  :Kiss:

----------


## chris

Evo da se i ja javim. Mi smo obavili proceduru za podobnost posvajanja u 12 mjesecu. Prvo smo išli na razgovor kod soc. radnice. Ispitvala nas je o odnosima sa roditeljima, međusobnim odnosima, tko je gazda u kući, tko sve zna da želimo posvojiti, kako velik stan imamo i sl. To je trajalo nekih sat vremena. Zatim smo ugovorili termin kada će doći do nas doma da vidi kako živimo.  Dva tjedna nakon posjete dobili smo poziv kod psihologa. Išli smo zajedno, prvo smo razgovarali, a zaitm smo ispunjavali psihološke testove (tipa završi rečenicu, odgovori sa da ili ne na pitanja, i sl.). Testove smo ispunjavali svako svoj, ali u isto vrijeme. To je trajalo nekih 2 sata. I to je to. Psihologica nam je rekla da je, koliko ona vidi, sve u redu i da možemo slati molbe. Poslali smo 107 molbi u sve centre u Hrvatskoj i do sada nam se javilo njih 40-ak da trenutno nemaju djece, ali da će nas imati u evidenciji. I to je to. Sada preostaje samo čekanje. Svima "na čekanju" želim puno strpljenja i sreće.

----------


## Chriss

Sve je bilo upravo onako kako je chris opisala. Svakog od nas su ispitali o:
1. Međusobnom odnosu
2. Odnosu s roditeljima
3. Na koji način donosimo odluke
4. Kako naša šira obitelj gleda na našu odluku
5. Da li odustajemo od IVF-a
6. Da li planiram uzeti porodiljni (ili kako se to već zove) kad usvojimo dijete, obzirom da MM i ja imamo svoju firmu
7. Kakva su naša dosadašnja iskustva s djecom
8. Kakav odnos imamo s braćama i sestrama
itd...
Lijepi pozdrav i sve vas voli Chriss.

----------


## apricot

A ja mislila vas dvije jedna te ista  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:  

Nego, što znači taj odnos s roditeljima - ako nije savršen (zar nečiji jest`), šanse su manje?

----------


## chris

Ne znam da li to išta utječe, ali mi smo rekli da je sve super (mada sa svekrom i svekrvom ne razgovaramo godinu dana). Ne može škoditi, a oni (koliko ja znam) ne provjeravaju.

----------


## Chriss

Ma mislim da ih brinu samo neke krajnosti i nekakvo nasilje u obitelji. Oni ne očekuju socijalno poželjne odgovore, već realne, a naravno da svi mi malo uljepšamo i da nas ne bi trebala peći savjest radi toga.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Vec sam se mislila kako smo MM i ja iznimke jer i ja sam sa svekrvom na ratnoj nozi  :Grin:  .

----------


## klia

Chriss, jako mi je drago da je sve proslo OK. I hvala na podrobim pitanjima jer imam frendicu koju ce to zanimati pa cu je uputiti na tvoje postove.
Zelim tebi i muzu da sto prije uspjesno okoncate proceduru i dobijete bebaca! Sretno!

----------


## Chriss

Iduću srijedu smo kod psihologice pa se nakon toga javim.

----------


## maki

Evo cure i mene sa mojim iskustvom.
MM i ja smo to obavili u 12. mjesecu.Nas su pozvali skupa i odmah smo bili i sa soc. radnicom i sa psihologom.Sve skupa je trajalo neka 2-3 sata i sastojalo se od svega onoga što ste gore opisale.
Nakon toga,kroz jedno tjedan dana su nam došli dom , malo razgledali  :Razz:   , još smo malo popričali i to je bilo to.Na kraju su nam rekli da su zadovoljni i da možemo dalje slati molbe.
Iskreno ja sam se svega toga bojala , a prošlo je skroz *bezbolno*.Ha ha!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Chriss

Draga Maki, baš ti hvala, ovo mi je došlo kao ohrabrenje. Već me pomalo hvata trema od srijede.

----------


## Chriss

Drage moje! Od jučer smo u 2 paralelna postupka. 1. je usvajanje djeteta, a 2. je moj 5 ICSI na VV, pa što bude prije, a što se nas tiče, bili bismo jako sretni i s oba pozitivna ishoda.
Kod psihologice je bilo super (osim što mi se muž malo stiltao, ali nema veze, napravio je to na šarmerski način, pa mu neću piti živce na slamku).
Kako je teklo testiranje (za sve koje zanima):
1. Razgovor s psihologicom: sve bilo super
2. Test kognitivnih sposobnosti - odlična stvar - čak se s time i dobro zabavite
3. Psihološki profil - malo zeznuto (između dva atributa, birate onaj koji vam je bliži: npr. Nagao - Ozlojeđen....)
4. Test emocionalne inteligencije
5. Neki testić u kojem moraš od jednog elementa nacrtati sliku (tko zna kako se to tumači)
6. Tes u kojem morate završiti rečenicu s prvim što vam padne na pamet. Rečenica je 60.
Sve u svemu, to testiranje treba uzeti sportski i nastojati u tome uživati... Najavili su se idući tjedan u goste. Držite nam fige.

----------


## Val

Draga Chriss, hvala za informacije. Mi, samo što nismo krenuli u postupak.

Želim ti da vam oba postupka budu uspješna  :Smile:  I, što prije u vašem domu.

----------


## Ana29

Sretno draga, u oba smjera! :D   :Love:

----------


## Chriss

Eto mene opet nakon dosta vremena. Dakle, u 6. mjesecu su nam javili da smo na listi čekanja i isti smo tjedan poslali pisma na 80 Centara. Iz jedno 30 smo do sad dobili odgovor da za sada nemaju djeteta koje zadovoljava pravne uvjete za usvojenje, a iz jednog su nas već zvali i jučer smo bili na intervjuu.

----------


## Snjeska

> 3. Psihološki profil - malo zeznuto (između dva atributa, birate onaj koji vam je bliži: npr. Nagao - Ozlojeđen....)
> 
> 5. Neki testić u kojem moraš od jednog elementa nacrtati sliku (tko zna kako se to tumači)


Što uopće znači ozlojeđen?
A na ovoj 5. točki ću pasti, sigurno :/  :/ , sad me neopisiva trema hvata  :Sad:  

Criss želim vam puno sreće, nadam se da će odabrati baš vas.
Možeš li nam opisati kako je tekao taj intervju  :Love:

----------


## Mukica

Djizusssssssss

Ja sad cekam da se javi neko pametniji od mene na ovo kaj cu ja napisat, ali zar je zaista potrebno na ljudima koji su predali molbu (po meni su na cisto s tim da zele biti dobri roditelji tom djetetu) treba provodit takva istrazivanja i testove?

Zasto se onda ne provode i prije svakog sklapanja braka ili zasto nisu obvezna prije svake trudnoce, ili.... ?

----------


## čokolada

> Eto mene opet nakon dosta vremena. Dakle, u 6. mjesecu su nam javili da smo na listi čekanja i isti smo tjedan poslali pisma na 80 Centara. Iz jedno 30 smo do sad dobili odgovor da za sada nemaju djeteta koje zadovoljava pravne uvjete za usvojenje, a iz jednog su nas već zvali i jučer smo bili na intervjuu.


Ovo je super, ako su vas već sad (praktički 2 mjeseca po obradi) pozvali u neki Centar na  razgovor oko možebitnog posvojenja!   :D  
To daje nadu i olakšava čekanje...najgore je kad se godinu-dvije ne dogodi baš ništa!

----------


## emanuel

Cure, pratim vas i zanima me kako stvari stoje?? Ima li pomaka??

Moram se i pohvaliti, jer MM i ja smo također predali molbu za posvojenje i 31.8. smo na prvom razgovoru kod socijalne radnice.

Pokusavala sam naci na netu sto bi sadrzavao test kognitivnih sposobnosti pa nisam nasla nista određeno i jasno.

Moze li koja od vas, koja je prosla testiranje kopd psihologa objasniti sto sadrzava taj testic - cist da se pripremimo.

Cmokic i drzite mi se!!   :Love:

----------


## Jedna baka

Test kognitivnih sposobnosti je naziv za testove inteligencije i mislim da uopće nije upitno da će ga svaka od vas riješiti dobro. Uostalom, jednu verziju ste polagale i za vozački.

Drugi testovi koje ćete rješavati, i za koje ja mislim da su bitniji, su testovi ličnosti, kojima se utvrđuje da li postoje bilo kakva patološka odstupanja u smislu psihičkih bolesti. Zatim se utvrđuje emocionalna zrelost, kao i ostale osobine ličnosti prema kojima se napravi psihološki profil.

U svakom slučaju psihološko testiranje je stvarno potrebno, jer ipak ima osoba koje nisu podobne da budu roditelji. Kada bi priroda vršila testiranje za roditeljstvo, složit ćete se sa mnom da mnogi ne bi prošli; pogledajte samo silno nasilje u obiteljima o kojima se danas toliko priča.

Ipak, u svojoj praksi sam se susrela sa zanemarujuće malim brojem potencijalnih roditelja koji nisu prošli, zato bez straha pristupite testiranju, sve ćete biti dobre mame i ja vam želim mnogo sreće!

----------


## Jedna baka

Test kognitivnih sposobnosti je naziv za testove inteligencije i mislim da uopće nije upitno da će ga svaka od vas riješiti dobro. Uostalom, jednu verziju ste polagale i za vozački.

Drugi testovi koje ćete rješavati, i za koje ja mislim da su bitniji, su testovi ličnosti, kojima se utvrđuje da li postoje bilo kakva patološka odstupanja u smislu psihičkih bolesti. Zatim se utvrđuje emocionalna zrelost, kao i ostale osobine ličnosti prema kojima se napravi psihološki profil.

U svakom slučaju psihološko testiranje je stvarno potrebno, jer ipak ima osoba koje nisu podobne da budu roditelji. Kada bi priroda vršila testiranje za roditeljstvo, složit ćete se sa mnom da mnogi ne bi prošli; pogledajte samo silno nasilje u obiteljima o kojima se danas toliko priča.

Ipak, u svojoj praksi sam se susrela sa zanemarujuće malim brojem potencijalnih roditelja koji nisu prošli, zato bez straha pristupite testiranju, sve ćete biti dobre mame i ja vam želim mnogo sreće!

----------


## otocanka

Jedna baka, hvala     :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Snjeska

Jedna baka  :Love:  ,
ma naravno da ćemo proći taj test ali trema je velika jer puno toga ovisi o tom testu.
A ja sam po prirodi paničar, bilo me strah tog testa i pri polaganju vozačke  :Rolling Eyes:  , što se pokazalo potpuno neopravdano.
Samo da prođe i taj dan...

----------


## emanuel

Jedna bako, ja vam se od srca zahvaljujem na odgovoru, znate i sami da kada je covjek pred tako jednom velikom odlukom ima određenu dozu straha od onoga sto je pred njime, ali mala trema je pozitivna, stoga kako ste i sami napisali ja sam uvjerena da cemo sve proci na testiranju i jos sam sigurnija da ce mali anđeli naci bas nas kao svoje roditelje.

Samo se vi nama javite, drago mi je vidjeti vas da nas pratite i bodrite - da smo znate koliko to puno znaci, zato HVALA VAM!!!!!   :Love:   - (pusa do neba   :Heart:  )

----------


## sanja74

Nešto me malo muči. Postoje li neki kriteriji koji odmah eliminiraju mogućnost posvojenja? Npr, neke bolesti u obitelji budućih posvojitelja? Ako znate.. Hvala.

----------


## Snjeska

> Nešto me malo muči. Postoje li neki kriteriji koji odmah eliminiraju mogućnost posvojenja? Npr, neke bolesti u obitelji budućih posvojitelja? Ako znate.. Hvala.


Bolest ne bi smjela biti kriterij za eliminaciju, inače bi to bila diskriminacija :?

----------


## čokolada

Ne sjećam se tog pitanja. Morali smo priložiti potvrdu da nas dvoje ne bolujemo od zaraznih, duševnih ili "drugih težih bolesti". A sad jesu li djedovi, tetke ili prastričevi imali shizofreniju, tumor ili alzheimera nitko te ne pita. U obitelji nije bilo težih bolesti i gotovo. Da si i sama posvojena što bi im odgovorila   :Wink:  ?
Ne znam kako stoji stvar ako jedan od posvojitelja boluje, ne znam koje bolesti dolaze u obzir, a koje ne?

----------


## emanuel

Da se pohvalim:

Danas smo obavili razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom koji je bio vrlo opusten i ugodan, trajao je koja 2-2,5 sata gdje smo iznosili podatke o sebi i svojoj obitelji, soc.radnica je zadovoljna i ocjenila nas je (usmeno) kao osobe koje su odrastale u normalnoj i sretnoj obitelji.  :Smile:  

Sutra je razgovor sa psihologom i rjesavanje psiho testova.
Najavili su nam se da ce nam uskoro doci kuci vidjeti u kakvim uvijetima zivimo i to je to.
Od sljedeceg tjedna, ako Bog da i bude sve OK, saljemo molbe i u ostale centre.

Jako sam sretna   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

em, držim fige!
još koji dan, pa ćemo i mi krenuti po bebača.. :jedva_čeka:

----------


## emanuel

Nesto malo o testiranju kod psihologa:

Evo bas smo se vratili sa testiranja, pa da vas izvjestim kako je bilo. 

Rekla bi vam da nije naporno, ali necu lagati, tezina ovoga testa nije u nikakvoj intelektualnoj vezi, vec se vise povezuje sa psiholoskom tezinom. 

Da krenem od pocetka. 

Dosli smo u 8 h i odmah smo pali na tur ( od srece) , jedan par je upravo dolazio kod socijalne radnice koja je nasla curicu za njih. Par je bio presretan, plakali su od srece. POsvojili su djevojcicu od 2,5 godine a cekali su na nju oko godinu dana. 
Svi u centru su bili presretni i ushiceni.Naravno i mi. 

Sa psihologinjom smo malo popricali o svojim međusobnim odnosima, odnosima sa blizom obitelji,. kako funkcioniramo kao par, sta bi se dogodilo da u ni kojem slucaju nemozemo imati dijete ( ni svoje ni posvojeno), da li bi ostali zajedno ili bi se razveli. Kod nas je situacija takva da smo jos dok smo hodali zeljeli dijete i isli na umjetne oplodnje i da smo se jos i prije braka odlucili na posvajanje tako da dajemo dojam da cvrsto stojimo iza ove odluke, sto i stojimo samo i oni moraju to uvidjeti. 
Pitala nas je kako bi se organizirali da nam dijete sutra dođe u dom, da li bi uzela posvojiteljski dopust i tako, to su bila nekakva opca pitanja. 
Osvrnula se i na posao, da li smo zadovoljni poslom,primanjima i td.... 

Krenuli smo sa testiranjem. Prvo je bio test kognitivnih sposobnosti (nesto slicno ili isto kao sto se polaze na vozackom ispitu), trazi se od recimo 5 oblika jedan oblik koji je po necemu razlicit od ostalih. To nije tesko, naravno samo molim vas budite sto opusteniji"! (ja sam bila malo zbunjena i uplasena vjerovali ili ne  ), osjecala sam veliku odgovornost i bojala sam se pogrijesiti  

Onda smo dobili test licnosti, o tome vam necu ni pisati jer su to bila tako glupa pitanja da ih ne mogu ni ponoviti. Uglavnom pitanja su tipa: 

Da li se ponekad naljutite 
Imate li cesto proljev 
Da li cvrsto spavate 
Cujete li kakve glasove koji vam govore sto da napravite 
Da li su vasi roditelji dobri ljudi 
Imate li seksualnih mastarija prema zivotinjama 

Eto, od prilike toga tipa, bitno im je da ste normalni a tim testom to dokazujete. Stvarno nije nikakva frka ali ima 200 pitanja tog karaktera. 

Onda, rijesava se test emocijonalne inteligencije 
Mene su ova pitanja izmorila. Imate recimo ponuđena dva odgovora a zaokruzujete onaj koja vam je blizi. 

Recimo: 
Nagao-ozlojađen - oba pojma imaju u sebi dozu agresivnosti i sada odaberi od dva zla manje zlo 

Pa tako u kombinaciji stidljiv, srdačan, sklon avanturama, tuzan i jos nekoliko kojih se ne mogu sjetiti. 
Izbudalila sam od ovih pitanja  

Na kraju dobijetze A4 papir sa osam kvadrata, u svakom kvadratu nacrtano je nesto, npr tocka, vijugava linija, zacrnjeni kvadrat, nesto u obliku slova T dijagonalno, polukrug i onda morate nacrtati nesto u svaki kvadrat. Naravno da nije vazno koliko je to lijepo ali nacrtani oblik ipak govori nesto o vama kao osobi. 
Nije isto ako osoba nacrta kukasti kriz i sladoled jel tako?  

To je sve trajalo oko 2 sata, toliko je i predviđeno za rjesavanje tih testova. 
Sada ocekujemo socijalnu radnicu i psihologinju kod nas kuci i onda krecemo sa slanjem molbi.

----------


## čokolada

:Kiss:

----------


## emanuel

Prosao je i razgovor sa psihologom  :D 

Sljedeci tjedan, nadam se ako dobijemo zeleno svjetlo saljemo molbe u ostale centre i cekamo............

Koliko nas je uopce cekalica na ovom podforumu, mozda da se malo postrojimo   :Wink:

----------


## sanja74

svako malo svratim vidjeti ima li novosti. :Smile: 

Emanuel, mislim da trenutno s tobom prozivljavam predfazu vlastitog testiranja. Mi predajemo molbu ovaj mjesec. Samo da je brzo obrade.  :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

Curke Chriss, chris i Sanja 74 ima li novosti ?   :Kiss:

----------


## Jeluška

Cure nestrpljive smo! Sigurno se nešta dobro dešava dok vas nema!!!
pozdrav

----------


## sanja74

Mi čekamo da nam počne obrada. I tako već neko vrijeme, od kada smo predali molbu.
Ako se ne jave, drugi tjedan zovem.

----------


## sonya

Cure čekalice, držim fige, a sve one koje tek čeka obrada, ne plašite se. Na testiranju smo i mm i ja bili iskreni, odnosi u široj obitelji su dobri, ali eto on se ne slaže sa svojim bratom, čovjek je lijepo objasnio, brata ne biraš, prijatelje da, jednostavno se ne družimo i to je to. Nema načina da se nekaj skriva, a nema ni razloga, u školi za posvajatelje su nam rekli da je vrlo mali postotak "nepodobnih parova", a iskrenost i otvoren pristup uvijek može biti samo plus   :Smile:  

Držim fige   :Smile:

----------


## LeeLoo

Eto da se i ja tu javim.I mi smo u fazi sakupljanja potrebnih dokumenata za predaju molbe.danas ujutro bili u našem centru,imali dogovoreno.samo smo obavili uvodni razgovor-sto i kako,bili su full ljubazni...eto.A sad na sakupljanje dokumentica.
Puno pozdravljam sve cure i pratim vas tj. citam SVAKI dan.
Cujemo se.
 :Heart: 
P.S: da pitam,jel' se molbi mora prilozit i vjencani list?  :Wink:

----------


## LeeLoo

Još i ovo-rekli su nam da molbi treba priložiti:
1.domovnicu
2.rodni list
3.uvjerenje o prebivalištu
4.liječničko uvjerenje
 :? jeste li vi cure još što priložile?Za vjenčani list nam nisu rekli ali meni se čini kao da bi bilo uputno priložiti ga...
 :Love:  To liječničko uvjerenje-jel' ste trebali obaviti baš kompletan liječnički pregled ili kakvu jel..khm.. "skraćenu verziju"  :Wink:

----------


## sonya

Ne kužim zakaj morate prilagati molbi dokumentaciju, ona obično ide kad dolazi do usvojenja. Pretpostavljam da ti liječnička treba kakva je meni trebala za posvojenje, obična potvrda da ti i tm nemate zaraznih bolesti i da ste psihički zdravi.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

Još jedan dokaz kako naši CZSS djeluju k'o da su iz 90 različitih država   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Mi smo molbi predali samo vjenčani list, a sve ostalo pri posvojenju.
(MM je mučilo kako će to njegova Dr. opće prakse "znati" da li je on psihički zdrav   :Grin:  )

----------


## otocanka

> Još jedan dokaz kako naši CZSS djeluju k'o da su iz 90 različitih država   .
> Mi smo molbi predali samo vjenčani list, a sve ostalo pri posvojenju.
> (MM je mučilo kako će to njegova Dr. opće prakse "znati" da li je on psihički zdrav   )


I nas su, za sada, tražili samo vjenčani list (uz zahtjev za obradu i molbu za posvojenje).

----------


## camel

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još jedan dokaz kako naši CZSS djeluju k'o da su iz 90 različitih država   .
> Mi smo molbi predali samo vjenčani list, a sve ostalo pri posvojenju.
> (MM je mučilo kako će to njegova Dr. opće prakse "znati" da li je on psihički zdrav   )
> 
> 
> I nas su, za sada, tražili samo vjenčani list (uz zahtjev za obradu i molbu za posvojenje).


mi smo predavali liječničku potvrdu da ne patimo od zaraznih i duševnih bolesti i domovnicu. a sve ostalo ćemo kad dođe do posvojenja.

stvarno ne razumijem šta će im vjenčani list kad brak uopće nije uvjet za posvojenje.

----------


## čokolada

Mali detalj koji vam može zagorčati život u ionako stresnim obilascima  institucija u lovu na papire:
kod nas je bio "problem" što je MM osobna bila istekla taman prije vjenčanja, pa u novoj osobnoj ima napisanu adresu roditelja, a živimo, naravno, zajedno na adresi koja je u mojoj osobnoj (na drugom kraju grada) .U CZSS su pri predaji molbe rekli: ma nema problema, nevažno!

Kad su nas prvi put nazvali za odabir posvojitelja rekli su nam da neka on ipak prijavi privremeno boravište na stan u kojem živimo da "ne bude problema". Koji belaj!!! Kad smo deset dana kasnije počeli skupljati papire, između ostalog je trebalo uvjerenje *Suda* da nije pod istragom (na uvjerenju moraju biti podaci s osobne, dakle roditeljska adresa) i uvjerenje *CZSS* PREMA MJESTU PREBIVALIŠTA (naša adresa) da mu nije oduzeta poslovna sposobnost. 
I naravno adrese su bile različite, što nas je koštalo dva  mučna jutra... ispalo je da bi sve bilo puno jednostavnije da nije ni prijavljivao privremeno boravište tu kod nas. 
Na Sudu ljubazna je činovnica odmah sve shvatila i izdala mi potvrdu uz komentar kako joj je najdraže pisati uvjerenja u svrhu posvojenja! 
Činovnica CZSS moje općine rekla mi je da mi ne može izdati potvrdu o posl. sposobn. i za muža jer je prijavljen na našoj adresi *kraće od 3 mjeseca*, nego da idem u njegovu staru općinu. Tamo me, pak, dočekala neka nabrijana vještica koja je doslovno vikala na mene da kaj mi tu muljamo(?), živimo li uopće zajedno, i kako će ona znati da nema MM "naokolo još djece"  :? . Zahtijevala je da "taj čas on dođe s posla da ga vide" (a on baš imao neku groznu ludnicu na poslu, ganjao rokove...), a uostalom "vidi se da je on tek nedavno prijavio boravište na moju adresu, svašta tu može biti"!   :Rolling Eyes:  Poslala me ponovo u MUP neka izvadim "sasvim frišku" potvrdu na kojoj će pisati datum svih promjena njegovih prebivališta....
Šlag me strefio, pa sam je pitala jel'  plaćena za to da me maltretira i zna li uopće kakve muke posvojitelji prolaze. Drugo jutro (jer je već bio kraj radnog vremena) sam odmah otišla u moj CZSS, pa su oni nazvali tu ženu i uvjerili ju...naravno otklipsala sam opet do nje, pa mi je mrzovoljno izdala taj  papir uz napomenu da muž (Šta, opet ga danas nema, ha?) ima "još danas" otići kod javnog bilježnika i ovjeriti izjavu "da u braku sa mnom nema druge (?) djece, kao ni vanbračne"  i to joj odmah sutra moram dostaviti. Nisam izdržala, pa sam rekla da će on, naravno, ovjeriti izjavu, samo što je s onom djecom za koje možda ne zna?   :Grin:

----------

